# Toronto



## printman2000 (Jan 15, 2017)

My family and I will be vacationing this summer in lower Michigan. I found out my favorite MLB team will be playing in Toronto so we are going to spend a few nights there as well. One day we are making a run down to Niagara Falls. I was excited to see Via had one train running between the two each day. Then it hit me. Sure enough, that Via train is Amtrak's Maple Leaf. Doh!. I was hoping to get to experience some of Via's equipment.

So now I am looking for a quick and inexpensive roundtrip on Via from Toronto and looking for suggestions. Also, is there any way to know what type of equipment is used on each train? I would really like to ride some of the older equipment at least one way.

One idea I had was Toronto to Oshawa and back. Looks like we can do train 64 & 63 which I think are trains that uses older equipment.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 15, 2017)

You can cross the border @ Sarnia,ON and take a VIA train to Toronto* through London, ON (route of the old International from CHI-Toronto, the Blue Water now runs from CHI to the border, but there's no direct connection to VIA in Sarnia ).

Also you can cross the border to Windsor from Detroit and catch a VIA Train to Toronto.* (the Wolverine runs CHI to Detroit, but again there's no guaranteed Connection to VIA.

If you haven't been to the Upper Peninsula in Michigan in the Summer it's a must see!

And hopefully the weather in Toronto will be nice so the Roof will be open on the Skydome, now known as Rogers Centre. 

*PS:Uprading to Business Class is Worth it on VIA Corridor Trains. ( it used to be called VIA 1).


----------



## printman2000 (Jan 15, 2017)

Our circumstances will not allow us to take a train to Toronto. That is why am looking for a quick round trip from Toronto. Just a quick trip on Via.


----------



## bretton88 (Jan 15, 2017)

printman2000 said:


> Our circumstances will not allow us to take a train to Toronto. That is why am looking for a quick round trip from Toronto. Just a quick trip on Via.


Try something on the corridor, like Toronto to Kingston round trip.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 15, 2017)

There are lots VIA Corridor Trains

between Aldershot (Hamilton)/Toronto /Montreal and Ottawa on the Ontario Corridor.

You also can ride the GO Trains (Commuter but on weekends and in Season they run clear to Niagara Falls) and the subways while in Toronto.

The Fares are more expensive than down here but you can buy day passes and or there are Discounts for Seniors etc. (over 60 in Canada)


----------



## printman2000 (Jan 15, 2017)

Anyone know how to figure out which trains use which equipment?


----------



## StanJazz (Jan 16, 2017)

To find out what equipment is used select a train and fare and click on the letter I in the circle on the right. Near the end of the address line there will be 3 letters indicating what equipment is used.

LRC, HP1,HP2 or AMT. HP1 and HP2 are older Budd cars and AMK is Amtrak on the Maple Leaf.


----------



## printman2000 (Jan 17, 2017)

That is one interesting way to find out that info! Thanks


----------



## printman2000 (Jan 17, 2017)

Any idea what the difference is between HP1 & HP2?


----------



## printman2000 (Jan 17, 2017)

Comparing trains that say HP2 with videos on youtube, not sure that they are the older Budd cars. Have yet to see a video of one using Budd that had HP2 listed.


----------



## StanJazz (Jan 17, 2017)

HP2 are the stainless steel cars used on the corridor that have both a blue and yellow stripe above the windows. The yellow stripe has a specific meaning. I am not certain exactly what it means. Here is a picture of my car from Toronto to Montreal.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 17, 2017)

Means "Business Class"


----------



## StanJazz (Jan 17, 2017)

According to Dayliner381in an earlier thread "HEP cars" from Aug 1,2016 the yellow stripe means the car is equipped for MU operation in J-trains. The Via 1 means business class, not the yellow stripe.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jan 17, 2017)

HEP1(Head End Power) was the rebuilding of the former Canadian Pacific Stainless Steel Fleet which includes the Skyline Domes and Park cars, Manor & Chateau Sleepers and long distance coaches in the late '80s early '90s. VIA also acquired some additional coaches from the US for rebuilding as part of the HEP1 program.

The HEP2 program of the mid 90s was the rebuilding of a fleet of stainless steel cars acquired from the US including former Amtrak cars. These are the cars with the Blue/Yellow strip and are configured with higher density seating in coaches for corridor service along with Business Class cars. (Note: Business Class on VIA is similar to Acela First Class)

You will also find cars from the Renaissance Fleet operating in the corridor.....mainly between Quebec City and Ottawa.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 19, 2017)

A day trip to Montreal is worth the effort.


----------



## printman2000 (Jan 19, 2017)

Steve4031 said:


> A day trip to Montreal is worth the effort.


Little too far (and expensive) for what we are looking for.


----------



## peconicstation (Feb 1, 2017)

I would recommend calling VIA at 1 (888) 842-7245.

They can help you with details on a short turn trip from Toronto, as well as details on the equipment that different trains normally use.

The Great Hall at Toronto Union Station is undergoing a major restoration, I don't know how much will be done by summer.

As mentioned a trip on the GO commuter trains, and/or the Toronto Subways are fun as well.

If your attending a Blue Jays game a great hotel just blocks away is the Marriott Residence Inn, all rooms have full kitchens, and their daily breakfast buffet (included

with your room rate) is one of the best that I ever encountered.

Toronto is a dynamic city, and one of the safest in North America, enjoy !


----------

